# New puppy, what do y'all think?



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

Hello guys! In a couple of days I'm going to pick out my German shepherd, I am also thinking of a full black German shepherd, (which is not included in these pictures) so here are some pictures, if you can give me any feedback if it looks legitimate, pure breed and what not! Also this is a picture of the male and female parents!


----------



## TAN+ZAK (Nov 22, 2012)

Ooh are the parents doing doggie porn,lol.pup is gorgeous.boy or girl.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

does the mother look like a pure bred GSD to you? are you thinking
about getting two pups?


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> does the mother look like a pure bred GSD to you? are you thinking
> about getting two pups?


I haven't met them yet I'm not sure, I just have these pictures though, and no just one, hopefully male! I want to to see the litter though, they are small now, I'm going to pick them up at about 60 days old, they are 40 days old now


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

What do you know about this litter? I find it odd that the only pics they have you are of the "tie" and a baby puppy. 

When it comes to pups, don't let you heart over rule your head. You will be much happier in the long run if you are patient and find a dig from parents that you can meet, a breeder you can trust. 

This breed is riddled with lots of health problems. Make sure you do your research, and get a good dog. And never on a whim, or based on price, location, or time schedule. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have the pics of the parents. look at them. does the mother
look pure bred to you? i think you'll fare much better if you get
one pup now and wait untill that pup is well trained and
highly socialized before getting another pup.



doggiedad said:


> does the mother look like a pure bred GSD to you? are you thinking
> about getting two pups?





Dann said:


> I haven't met them yet I'm not sure, I just have these pictures though, and no just one, hopefully male! I want to to see the litter though, they are small now, I'm going to pick them up at about 60 days old, they are 40 days old now


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

Y'all are right. Personally the picture is not that clear to me, I would rather see it in person before, which I will in a couple of days, I'll take pictures and post them probably, but the guy has a good reputation.. The pups are going for 1000$


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There is not much that anyone can tell you from two pictures. And for future reference to all, dogs in a tie are not appropriate to post on this forum. We try to keep the forum G rated,  . 

If you are looking for more info, then a couple of pictures won't tell anything to anyone. For some discussion and input from others, we would need to see pedigrees, breeder experience and background, the parent's accomplishments, health testing results, titles achieved, and some information on what you are looking for in a GSD, and why you chose this breeder, or this pair of dogs, for your puppy. 

For example, are you looking for a laid-back dog that will be happy with a half hour walk a day? Or are you a jogger and a hiker, looking for an active companion, with some interests in dabbling in various dog sports and activities? Or is your goal to achieve high level obedience titles, or make it to the Nationals in Agility, and so on. THEN, with all that info, there is basis for opinions, recommendations, discussion. 

Because with only two pictures and saying that you will pick up (or pick out?) your pup at 60 days, well, enjoy your puppy! Post pictures and ask questions.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Lucia, Personally I would rather know more and see different pictures of the parents than what you posted.


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

Thank you, yeah and sorry about the picture it's blah, lol. Well I'm from Lebanon, and domestically, there aren't many good breeders, more like ByB and brokers. A lot of breeders don't care for the breed, but only care about the commission. Like its a different system here in Lebanon, you have to depend on your instinct, and of course check it out at the vet. It is really easy to get scammed in the doggy business.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Dann, gotcha, understand perfectly thanks for explaining.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ah, you should have mentioned you are in Lebannon - understand that the dog world is different there. Can you go to your user CP and add Lebanon to your location? It will show up right under your join date under your avatar. 

Did you get a chance to meet the parents? Look for friendly, approachable temperament. The dogs look fine from the picture,they do look pure-bred.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I thought you were looking for a Doberman puppy?


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

Cute pup if you like the darker bi coloring which I'd guess she'll be? But, red flag imo is them posting pics of their mating?


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

LeoRose said:


> I thought you were looking for a Doberman puppy?


Yes I was, but the whole thing smelled fishy.. So I decided to get a German shepherd! For starters.. I don't have to deal with the ear posting, and he can handle the cold temperatures better!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dann said:


> It is really easy to get scammed in the doggy business.


 
maybe in Lebanon but certainly never happen anywhere else in the world ever.....:shocked::laugh:

good luck


----------

